# Coached vs. Self-Directed



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

My training is constrained by family and work commitments, and I do 4-6 races (mostly TT's) and 2 to 3 endurance events per year. Have some specific goals that I am trying to achieve this season. 


If you have tried coached training and self-directed training, please let me know your thoughts on the return on investment for the coaching vs. the self-directed plan. If you were coached and are willing to do so, please give me an idea of the monthly cost.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

You can pay as much or as little as you want. Much of the price will come down to how much individual attention you desire, do you want contact, and individual plan, feedback or a cookie cutter program?

If you are time constrained letting someone else plan your workouts would be one less thing you have to do. And a good coach would help you maximize the time you do have available.


----------



## 2ndPlace (Sep 17, 2008)

a good coach will be worth whatever you are willing to pay to win. how much does it matter in $$$$$.

after being coached long enough it really doesn't matter much as long as you stay up to date on tech. stuff.


the trick is finding a good coach. i have been coached for most of my life and have been thru alot of real stinkers and a few good ones. but i havn't had to pay since they were part of a program or training center.


----------



## Pasta Cervelo (May 29, 2009)

It really comes down to 2 things - one is disposable income; if you have $250 p/m then getting a good coach is great on so many levels. item two is the other challenge - finding a good one. Like the guy above, my experience has been that there are crappy ones and good ones and its a challenge to know who is who upfront. 

good luck


----------

